# Do you know Ludwig van Beethoven?



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

^
This guy

Composer of 9 symphonies, 5 piano concertos, 32 piano sonatas, 1 violin concerto, 17 string quartets, Fidelio, etc.....
.......

If not you should check him out, pretty good stuff


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I demand you tell me why I should know him! What's so great about him anyway...


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

His hair..... don't you know anything? Man!!!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

^^^^^
Lol, I gave my grandmother that book for her birthday thinking it was just her kind of thing, and I was right.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm not so sure about little Ludwig, but as you all know, his father, Johann van Beethoven, is one of the most revered composers in history. Truly, his genius remains unsurpassed to this day. Unfortunately, his opinion of his son was not so good, for he once told little Ludwig that his music "fades, like Prussian blue".


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> for he once told little Ludwig that his music "fades, like Prussian blue".


Umm, you may just be trolling, but you do realize that J.S. Bach said that to C.P.E. Bach, that's where the quote comes from.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Umm, you may just be trolling, but you do realize that J.S. Bach said that to C.P.E. Bach, that's where the quote comes from.


I'm quite honored. Even with an avatar like that, people still take me seriously.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> I'm quite honored. Even with an avatar like that, people still take me seriously.


I'll take you seriously, u wanna fite brah?


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

i wonder if this thread will be added in to the thread about TC diminishing quality


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

but seriously, if y'all only knew Beethoven, you would know TC's quality was not diminishing!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

DavidMahler said:


> i wonder if this thread will be added in to the thread about TC diminishing quality


Probably, seeing that we all pretended that nothing substantial was said in the first post and said nothing substantial afterwards? Should we start a serious discussion about Beethoven?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Duplicate, ignore.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I'll take you seriously, u wanna fite brah?


i'll beat you imperiously, but u wanna die, huh?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> i'll beat you imperiously, but u wanna die, huh?


Lets take this to the vs. and would you rather threads!


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

^So you surrender.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

-Too self conscious about not wanting to make this thread look any worse-


----------



## nosferatu (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, Beethoven, here you are! Well above almost everything else...too huge to be true!


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

DavidMahler said:


> but seriously, if y'all only knew Beethoven, you would know TC's quality was not diminishing!


I have only heard a few works by this composer. What are some of his most well-known pieces?


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Trout said:


> I have only heard a few works by this composer. What are some of his most well-known pieces?


He wrote the theme to Judge Judy





but he's really well known for this:






It concludes his 9th a most beloved symphony


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Ne'er 'eard o' 'im, what's 'e like?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Ne'er 'eard o' 'im, what's 'e like?


grumpy

get it?


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Dodecaplex said:


> grumpy
> 
> get it?


And wrote fewer than 600 works. Don't forget that.


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

Did we not just had a Thread about TC losing quality! No offense to the OP but I think it's a prime example of a totally non-sense , pointless thread that turns into a childish jokes competiton. I think it should go well in the community forum . I have nothing against having fun but does this really have his place in the classical forum?? 

A thread about pretending we do not know something to then have fun talking about it! 

Guess i'm too old for kindergarten :devil:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Machiavel said:


> Did we not just had a Thread about TC losing quality! No offense to the OP but I think it's a prime example of a totally non-sense , pointless thread that turns into a childish jokes competiton. I think it should go well in the community forum . I have nothing against having fun but does this really have his place in the classical forum??
> 
> A thread about pretending we do not know something to then have fun talking about it!
> 
> Guess i'm too old for kindergarten :devil:


I miss kindergarten.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

What might we not know about Beethoven? 

How about the Creatures of Prometheus? Is that any good?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

violadude said:


> I miss kindergarten.


I do too. It was the last time I managed to have two girlfriends at once, with them knowing of each other.


----------

